# Something coming up in my yard



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

I've got something coming up in my yard. Looks almost a little like beggarweed, but beggarweed doesn't send up the vertical shoots like this.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Is this in your yard or just your landscaping?


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

They're growing in my yard. These pics are from my in-laws' front mulch bed- I just happened to notice they have the same thing growing when I was over there yesterday and got a couple pics (since I just cut and don't have any that are as big as this to demonstrate with).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Do they get flowers?


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

It's taken a minute to let it grow out in their landscape bed (and Lord, the willpower to not pull it or spray it), but it flowers! Purple to be exact.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Pulled some "mature" ones out of my front yard on lunch. They're trying to shoot out white flowers.... a different variety of the same weed?


----------



## ruscar (Oct 8, 2021)

Two different weeds. Google, Oldfield Toadflax for the tall one.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Toadflax looks like I need to mix up a celsius jug- 2,4d doesn't seem to be labeled for it... I guess I forgot what beggarweed looks like when it's not very mature.


----------

